
How to start a company, for programmers - soundsop
http://codehope.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-start-company-for-programmers.html
======
marketer
After reading his previous entry, "Linus is Darth Vader, and IBM stole Linux",
it's hard to assign credibililty to this one.

